# WIFI Connected but no internet access



## robster01 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

Bought my new Sony Vaio today that of course came with Windows 8. I have completed the setup and installed Norton 360 and Office and tried (unsuccessfully) to uninstall McAfee. Now when i boot up the computer the WI-FI connects (with a full, four bar connection) however, when i try and open IE or the store, I get a connection issue saying there is no internet access. 

I am using the same Wi-fi network to post this on this forum, so it seems the issue must be on the Vaio side, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you connect by ethernet?

Why can't you uninstall McAfee? Did it get all tangled up with Norton? Tried the McAfee Removal Tool?

If/when you need to uninstall Norton Symantec has the Norton Removal Tool.


----------



## robster01 (Nov 16, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Can you connect by ethernet?
> 
> Why can't you uninstall McAfee? Did it get all tangled up with Norton? Tried the McAfee Removal Tool?
> 
> If/when you need to uninstall Norton Symantec has the Norton Removal Tool.


Im not sure at the moment, will try if i can find a cable.

McAfee uninstaller doesnt open, I just have a framework with McAfee in the top left


----------

